# what is this guy thinking????????????



## spiffybeth (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## Antarctican (Jan 20, 2008)

(Heehee, '_busted_'!)


----------



## ScottS (Jan 20, 2008)

..... well......ummm.....


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm going with baby got back, or that thong song..

-S


----------



## Turn (Feb 2, 2008)

That is an awesome capture


----------



## kundalini (Feb 2, 2008)

The little cyan bit cracks me up.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 2, 2008)

kundalini said:


> The little cyan bit cracks me up.



what cyan bit? and why?


----------



## edtek (Feb 3, 2008)

im lost what am i suppose to be looking at?


----------



## Battou (Feb 3, 2008)

Let this be a lesson to all you women out there.....you bend over in public some one is gonna look no matter what.

Great shot.

*EDIT*


edtek said:


> im lost what am i suppose to be looking at?



He is blatently checking that @$$ out


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm thinking he was totally thinking:...
If I put my hand at the 9:00 position and bring it back and let it fly.. hmmm.....Nice...


----------



## edtek (Feb 3, 2008)

Battou said:


> He is blatantly checking that @$$ out


oh.....hahahaha


----------

